# Sticky  Subwoofer Testing Coming Soon and Suggestions/Recommendations Thread



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

This thread is the place for all of you Shacksters to get your opinions and/or requests heard so let us know! What subwoofers would you like to see tested in The Sub Zone? Directly below is a list of tentative commitments and requests that we currently have out to sub manufacturers. 

*Tentative Commitments / In Hand:* These are companies who have given us a firm date on shipping us the subwoofer or we have the subwoofer in hand for testing and/or review.

KEN KREISEL DXD-12012
KEN KREISEL DXD-808
Rhythmik F12G (from GR Research)
Paradigm SUB 2
Rhythmik FV15HP 
Sunfire Atmos
Atlantic Technology 642e SB 
Velodyne Optimum
Genelec HTS4B


*Manufacturer Subs Requested:* These are companies we have contacted and they have either not responded or we are pending confirmation of a date. In some cases they have told us they might consider something later on, so we leave them on the list. Very rarely do we get outright denied, instead they will just keep putting us off for one reason or another. 

Paradigm 
Martin Logan
Legacy
Lava
HSU Research
Earthquake
AperionAudio
JL Audio
Outlaw
JTR
Seaton
TC Sounds


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I am not sure if I have seen comprehensive testing like you do of a JL Audio sub. I did have a F113 and it was one of the most accurate subs I have owned from a commercial sub company.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The F113 would be an excellent choice. I am looking forward to seeing the KEN KREISEL DXD-12012, which I hope can be arranged.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

The F113 and the DXD12012 would both be nice to get into the sub zone.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd love to see the Seaton Submersive HP tested but I think that would only be possible if an owner lends you one. If only you were a short driving distance away!


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I would eventually like to see tests of commercial subs across budget levels, i.e. lower, mid, higher as it seems many members want a sub to go deep, with output being of secondary concern. It could help those that want deep bass, without having a deep wallet, but possibly able to add an additional matching sub later to achieve desired spl (and smoothing room response too).


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

The DXD-12012, Submersive and even the JTR offings would be nice. I would like to get the scoop on the DXD12012 as it is a new sub from a veteran of the sub game. The Submersive and JTR Captivator get a lot of pub from various GTG's but it would be nice to have them both tested under the same conditions by Dale.

The more that I think about it the more I really like the idea of the Sub Zone to have consistent measurements of subs all in one spot. It really adds more credibility knowing it is coming from a trusted source.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I would love to get a JTR in!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I love the new Sub Zone!! As an a/v integrator we always recommend a good sub to round out all surround sound audio systems.

I'd love to see HTS Sub Zone reviews on some of high-end Def Tech and Velodyne subs, plus some in-wall models.

Thanks so much for your great work!

-Robert


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Simply Sound Audio Rumba 12". 

Although he has suspended production, he will start back up after the new year. 
https://simplysoundaudio.com/

JMan did a review of it and seems like a great subwoofer for the price and size.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Robert, we can start digging into those guys and see if they will send some units!

Chad, I agree and would love to get one in The Sub Zone. I really enjoyed Jim's review on the unit and it peaked my interest as well.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd like to see some reviews of Rythmik subs. I am particularly interested in their sealed subs, specifically the F15HP and, when it becomes available, the new F25. Thanks.


----------



## notchyours (Oct 13, 2009)

I have always wanted to see the HSU Research ULS 15 tested like this. It would be great to see how it compares to the SVS SB13.


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

notchyours said:


> I have always wanted to see the HSU Research ULS 15 tested like this. It would be great to see how it compares to the SVS SB13.


+1 and compared to the vtf3mk4 and 15H


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

notchyours said:


> I have always wanted to see the HSU Research ULS 15 tested like this. It would be great to see how it compares to the SVS SB13.


Interested in the ULS 15 as well.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

All of you wanting to see HSU subs tested, please reach out to Dr. HSU at his site and let him know. You can send an email to [email protected]

We have reached out to him here about becoming a sponsor and about reviewing some of his subs, but he has not responded to any of our emails thus far. At this point, with the fact he has not responded, we can only assume he is not interested, but if enough potential buyers reach out to him, maybe it will get his attention.


----------



## tnbubba (Oct 11, 2012)

how about TC sound 15 or 18? probably have to get a member to send one.. ugh


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Actually with the TC Sounds you just have to wait for sometime next year when there new Home Audio sub line. It looks like they will have a 15" model with dual 15" passive radiators and there new rip curl amps. That would be great if Dale can get one of the first ones of the assembly line to test.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Definitely want to see some TCSounds measured when they come out.

Dan


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

That's too bad a out Dr. Hsu not being interested. I am very interested in some of there such subs. 

When I'm doing research on av equipment the most important consideration for me is opinions of forum members like on this forum for example. 
Shoot outs, reviews etc are essential to me as I am very skeptical about manufactures say about their own products. Clearly they are all biased.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> This thread is the place for all of you Shacksters to get your opinions and/or requests heard so let us know! What subwoofers would you like to see tested in The Sub Zone? Directly below is a list of tentative commitments and requests that we currently have out to sub manufacturers.
> 
> *Tentative Commitments*
> 
> ...


Is it possible to add the Outlaw LFm1-EX to that list


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually we did just get the contact for Outlaw and will be reaching out to them soon.


----------



## raylover79 (Dec 17, 2010)

Many of us would be delighted to see the Seaton Submersive HP and JTR Captivator active-2400w being compared with subs like Sub2, DD18+, dual ULS15 and dual SB13Ultras.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Outlaw will be added shortly... I have already talked to their PR firm and I believe we will be able to get that arranged. We can definitely add them to the requested list.

I cannot even get a response from Velodyne. They have completely ignored me, somewhat like HSU.


----------



## pyrohusband (Sep 2, 2012)

DanTheMan said:


> Definitely want to see some TCSounds measured when they come out.
> 
> Dan


I will get hold of Ron and talk with him and see what his thoughts are about a review being done.
I am very excited to see these new products hit the market. The app for the plate/rack amps for your apple products is real nice too.
I had a chance to talk with Ron and Thilo both. Even seen the amps personally.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Any clues or hints at the price points the TC's will have?


----------



## pyrohusband (Sep 2, 2012)

gtpsuper24 said:


> Any clues or hints at the price points the TC's will have?


Ron wouldn't drop any price except ballpark 2700 that's for the powered Sub
I believe somewhere around 1000 for the amp line. The DSP settings are insane, along with a user interface pc based ad well.
Initially there was talks of 4 different powered subs. 
I don't know if anyone us aware of who Ron Stimpson is or not. A quick update is he designed the SVS PB 13 ULTRA. Along with the bash and Sledge amps ad well.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

So is Ron no longer at SVS or is SVS just partnering with TC Sounds?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Ron did indeed sell out of SVSound... but I am not familiar with his relationship with TC Sounds. I thought TC Sounds was out of business. :huh:


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

TC Sounds was out of business but is back and have been using Parts Express as there distributor for the last few years or so. If you go to: http://tcsounds.com/ you can see the subs they are working on and the new rip curl amps.


----------



## pyrohusband (Sep 2, 2012)

Ron is actually the Vice president/COO of TCsounds. Thilo brought him in as partner to focus in the HT aspect. Since all you DIY guys have been using the subs with amazing results.
I had the chance to speak with both Ron and Thilo at a convention this summer for a few hours. Really plugged there brains a ton about there theories and products.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We need to get those guys on as a sponsor. :yes:


----------



## pyrohusband (Sep 2, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> We need to get those guys on as a sponsor. :yes:


I contacted Ron yesterday and waiting for a response back. I am really hoping they will contribute I. Some way. Atleast with info and testing. 
Even when these subs and amps are available they will only be offered through Parts Express.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the info Jason, good stuff :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Ah... I see. Well Parts Express is an affiliate, so in essence they are somewhat of a sponsor. We do very well with Parts Express. 

I tried emailing their support email and it rejected it saying the mailbox was full. No big deal though.


----------



## pyrohusband (Sep 2, 2012)

sub_crazy said:


> Thanks for all the info Jason, good stuff :T


Your very welcome. I am glad I could actually contribute in some way to the Forum.
One day I will be posting a theatre build once I can afford too.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm glad to hear Ron landed at TC Sounds. I enjoyed working with him when he was at SVS.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I thought those SVS woofers looked like they might be made by TCSounds... Not exactly, but they have some similarities.

Thanks for the info!

Dan


----------



## Pipeman (Nov 9, 2012)

Source Technologies new HV/S series 10 or 12" sub. Looks like the JMan has a 10" in his pics?? How soon til we see his thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

DanTheMan said:


> I thought those SVS woofers looked like they might be made by TCSounds... Not exactly, but they have some similarities.
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Dan


TC Sounds did initially make the drivers for SVS but I don't think so anymore. TC Sounds did a lot of OEM work in the past for company's like Sunfire, SoundSplinter, Eclipse and a bunch of others, not so sure how much they do now though.


----------



## wpbpete (Nov 8, 2012)

SVS, with it's new PB-1000 and SB-1000 line has sent one over the bow of the LFM-1 and VTF-2. I'd like to see a full blown shootout review of the three. :boxer::boxer::boxer:


----------



## n1naz (Nov 25, 2012)

Like to see a Polk PSW505 review, I know its a budget Sub but why not.


----------



## bricot (Jan 7, 2008)

+1 on KK's DXD subs !


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

bricot said:


> +1 on KK's DXD subs !


About six days away!


----------



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

Velodyne please. Specifically the DD and DD+ line.
Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have done all but beg Velodyne... they are pretty much ignoring us... putting us off. :huh:


----------



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

That is disappointing, I wonder why?


----------



## Pipeman (Nov 9, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> This thread is the place for all of you Shacksters to get your opinions and/or requests heard so let us know! What subwoofers would you like to see tested in The Sub Zone? Directly below is a list of tentative commitments and requests that we currently have out to sub manufacturers.
> 
> *Tentative Commitments*
> 
> ...


How about Source Technologies?

Thanks


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I suspect that Velodyne's viewpoint is that nearly all of their business comes from custom integrators and such. They probably don't think that many people that frequent forums such as this would buy their products. So what's in it for them I suppose? Just a guess.


----------



## Ttime17 (Oct 23, 2008)

Would love to see products from SVS and Emotiva. Currently have a SVS PSB13 Ultra and am wondering if I can replace it with a pair of Emotiva's X-REF12 and achieve the same/similar result.


----------



## pyrohusband (Sep 2, 2012)

Any update on contacting TCsounds?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Another person with Velodyne has contacted me and says they will help us work out some reviews... we will see. 

Ron with TC Sounds says they should be able to get us review samples once they release their products. That may be a while though.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I received the sunfire yesterday


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Power Sound Audio XS30 definitely needs a review.

Would also like to see JTR Captivator and Seaton Sound SubMersive HP reviews.


----------



## jw00dy (Jun 16, 2011)

tesseract said:


> Power Sound Audio XS30 definitely needs a review.


I could not agree more. Looks to be a pretty phenomenal sub.

It is on my short list -- #1 at this point, but I need to see some numbers.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Rasco said:


> This thread is the place for all of you Shacksters to get your opinions and/or requests heard so let us know! What subwoofers would you like to see tested in The Sub Zone? Directly below is a list of tentative commitments and requests that we currently have out to sub manufacturers.
> 
> *Tentative Commitments / In Hand:* These are companies who have given us a firm date on shipping us the subwoofer or we have the subwoofer in hand for testing and/or review.
> 
> ...


I have updated this in the first post as well. As stated earlier... Ron has said he would try to get us something on the TC Sounds line as soon as they released them. The Atlantic Tech sub has shipped. Velodyne has agreed to an Optimum, but not sure what model yet... I suggested the 12. Although we have the Sub 2 in hand, we have requested other lower priced subs from Paradigm. Martin Logan and JL Audio have pretty much put us off until the Spring. I think we have the Outlaw worked out, but still waiting for confirmation. HSU has totally ignored us... no response to several emails and phone calls. Lava said yes, but they haven't shipped and have not responded of late. The rest have not responded or put us off to later.

We will see about contacting the others that have been requested, but it may be later on since we have so many already in hand and still need to review some of those.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

tesseract said:


> Power Sound Audio XS30 definitely needs a review.


I didn't even know the XS30 existed until you brought it up. A pair of those is cheaper than a single submersive.....hmmmmm.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Sonnie, I got a Lava LSP12 I can ship out for testing as long as I can find the box for it. 

Just let me know and it will be on it's way.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

sub_crazy said:


> A pair of those is cheaper than a single submersive.....hmmmmm.


That's exactly what I've been thinking, XS30 appears to be bang for the money. I am curious how much SPL down low can be achieved with only 350 watts per driver.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

tesseract said:


> That's exactly what I've been thinking, XS30 appears to be bang for the money. I am curious how much SPL down low can be achieved with only 350 watts per driver.


Like the old rule says, there's no replacement for displacement. Even though the SubM has a lot more power I am thinking quad XS30's will outperform dual SubM's. The SubM's advantage is Mark Seaton who I really have a lot of respect for.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Not to say I don't have a lot of respect for Tom and Jim at PSA, there definitely doing something right there as well


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

all sub tests are normally monsters.i say test a small sub for once.

something like this
paradigm monitor sub 8


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The Sunfire we have is tiny. :T

We have also requested several smaller subs from manufacturers. 

We are also just getting started, so there will be a lot more to come. :yes:


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> The Sunfire we have is tiny. :T
> 
> We have also requested several smaller subs from manufacturers.
> 
> We are also just getting started, so there will be a lot more to come. :yes:


oh my bad i missed the sunfire.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

sub_crazy said:


> Like the old rule says, there's no replacement for displacement. Even though the SubM has a lot more power I am thinking quad XS30's will outperform dual SubM's. The SubM's advantage is Mark Seaton who I really have a lot of respect for.


I've heard SubMersives in 3 different rooms. Best sub I've experienced thus far.

I agree, quad XS30's are a force to be reckoned with. Can't wait to see some numbers. It takes serious power and excursion capabilities for a sealed sub to hit single digit with meaningful SPL. SubMersive stepped from 1000 watts to 2400, and I have heard is going to 4000 watts.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Kind of slow around here during the holidays as there was plenty of family and some drama going on as well. But you will all be happy to know that I am about to test another round of subs that I have in my possession including:

Atlantic Technology 642e SB THX Select
Velodyne Optimum 12"
SunFire Atmos
Rythmik F15 (Round 2)
and the Genelec HTS4B!

Stay Tuned!!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Tough job.  Excellent news! Can't wait to see the results.

Dan


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> But you will all be happy to know that I am about to test another round of subs that I have in my possession including:
> 
> Atlantic Technology 642e SB THX Select
> Velodyne Optimum 12"
> ...


I reviewed an Atlantic Technology 444SB not too long ago, and found it to be a rather impressive little sub. I'm curious to see how the 642 fares. The Genelec I'd like to get my hand on actually; that's one of those subs you often hear about, but rarely get a chance to actually see. Think unicorn.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Coolio, A new set of sub tests to kick of 2013! 

I had a Genelec HTS4B a long time ago, it's a good sub so I will be interesting in hearing how it tests. It's actually a really nice selection of subs, sounds like your gonna have some fun Dale.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't wait to get started, but it seems the weather has other plans!!!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

theJman said:


> I reviewed an Atlantic Technology 444SB not too long ago, and found it to be a rather impressive little sub. I'm curious to see how the 642 fares. The Genelec I'd like to get my hand on actually; that's one of those subs you often hear about, but rarely get a chance to actually see. Think unicorn.


Hey Jim, it does exist....


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Another vote for PSA XS30 and since I have 2 on the way I would love it if you tested duals!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> Hey Jim, it does exist....


It would sure be nice to get my hands on that thing when you're done with it. Cough, cough, hint, hint...


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't know, gonna be hard to take my hands off of it... But it's not like I don't already have several to review...


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> I don't know, gonna be hard to take my hands off of it... But it's not like I don't already have several to review...


Share the wealth!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Funny, I was about to send you a PM to see if you wanted to come pickup one of these subs for review.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I've got room.


----------



## DrFunk (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd like to see a Seaton Submersive HP tested for once. And just for kicks, a JTR Orbit Shifter.


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

How about a Danley DTS-10?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I would love to get my hands on a Danley. I'll push that one up to the boss.


----------



## DrFunk (Jan 28, 2011)

But no love for the Submersive?


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

DrFunk said:


> But no love for the Submersive?


I'm also interested in seeing the Submersive. Seaton makes some great equipment.


----------



## motogp34 (Nov 7, 2011)

cavchameleon said:


> I'm also interested in seeing the Submersive. Seaton makes some great equipment.


*i own one and plan on getting a second unit, would lov to see a review on this !!!*


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think several of us have hit up Seaton, but he put us off. Hopefully we can get something going with him soon.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> I would love to get my hands on a Danley. I'll push that one up to the boss.


That would definitely be cool. My church uses 8 Danley tapped horns and man they sound good! Been coveting them for quite some time.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> I think several of us have hit up Seaton, but he put us off. Hopefully we can get something going with him soon.


I've been working with Mark to get an MFW Turbo since last October (he and I were at the same GTG). He made a driver revision since then, and then had to wait for stock, so it's been _thisclose_ twice. I did ask him about a Submersive as well, but he declined. My feeling is he's not interested in reviews. However, I'll be seeing him in April -- at another GTG -- so I can broach the topic again. Maybe I'll wear one of my HTS shirts...


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Peter Loeser said:


> That would definitely be cool. My church uses 8 Danley tapped horns and man they sound good! Been coveting them for quite some time.


LOL you're coveting your church's subs. That's funny. :heehee:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thou shalt not covet! :nono:

I am going to reach out to Danley today.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Okay... we got the ball rolling with Danley and I am hoping something positive will come out of it. They have not really focused on the "home theater" market, so they are very cautious. Maybe we will hear back from them in a few days.


----------



## DrFunk (Jan 28, 2011)

You don't really need permission from Seaton to measure his subs. If someone owns the subs, they're free to do whatever measuring and graphs with it that they want. There is no law stopping anyone from doing that.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... we realize that, but finding someone willing to lend us one is not the easiest thing to do, nor the most cost efficient method. It is better if we can obtain one directly from the manufacturer, who will have it insured and take care of the shipping to us and back to them (or perhaps let us keep it for a giveaway :bigsmile: ).


----------



## NimaBeamer (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello dear Subzone Team,

love the tests!  

Could you test the Klipsch SW-115 please?

Thanks,
NB


----------



## pyrohusband (Sep 2, 2012)

NimaBeamer said:


> Hello dear Subzone Team,
> 
> love the tests!
> 
> ...


I personally was very displeased in the 115. The bracing is horrible and not secured well. As far as response and performance I wasn't overly impressed either.


----------



## NimaBeamer (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmm Bummer. But would love to see them measured.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think we have reached out to Klipsch and we should look at testing some of their subs. I will see what I can do there.

On another note... I did not bring this up initially, but since they obviously are not interested, I suppose I will let everyone know. When I contacted Danley Sound Labs, I spoke with their marketing guy and he stated that the home theater and forum market is not really the market they wanted to pursue. I tried to explain to him the number of people he could reach via a forum like HTS, but he stated he did not believe the owner would be interested, yet he would talk to him and get back with me. Of course I never heard back and it has been over a month now. What I gathered from the conversation was they only wanted to cater to the professional market and do not want their products in the homes of enthusiast. My perception was that they do not believe the home market really understands their products. It is unfortunate, however, they do have the right to decide their own market.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> I don't think we have reached out to Klipsch and we should look at testing some of their subs. I will see what I can do there.


I've glanced at their SW-311 and KW-120 for a while, wondering what they might be like. If you're able to secure either of those I'm definitely in.


----------



## NimaBeamer (Jan 15, 2009)

I got two KW-120 and they are beasts. :hsd:

There are probably subs who play lower (< 18 Hz, Seaton etc.) out there but imho for the street price and their footprint they are are very good. I run an Anti-mode 8033 C with them.


----------



## Dwightlf (Feb 9, 2012)

Any updates on getting info on TC Sounds Ripcurl amps? I do have LMS-R15s and would love to see a good amp with DSP that matches them. Anyone know if they will drive 2 Ohm


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I checked and I actually sent a request to the Klipsch PR rep back on October 29, 2012... with quite a bit of info included, yet I did not even get an acknowledgement... was totally ignored. I have sent another request and will see what becomes of it. I am not too hopeful though. Unfortunately, some companies are just this way. :huh:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> I checked and I actually sent a request to the Klipsch PR rep back on October 29, 2012... with quite a bit of info included, yet I did not even get an acknowledgement... was totally ignored. I have sent another request and will see what becomes of it. I am not too hopeful though. Unfortunately, some companies are just this way. :huh:


As much as I enjoy my Klipsch speakers I must admit when it comes to CS they are lacking. I purchased some Klipsch S4I ii's which came with a soft carrying pouch. Through reading and research I knew some earlier ones included a hard case which I felt with my job would provide better protection. Like you I sent an email requesting info wondering how or where I could obtain the hard case. I never received a reply and must admit I was a bit turned off by the lack of correspondence. Even though they were only $100 earbuds a reply of some sort would have been nice.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

JBrax said:


> I never received a reply and must admit I was a bit turned off by the lack of correspondence.


Shame. Why have an email address if they're just going to ignore it?


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

So Rythmik recently released their F25, which is a dual 15" sealed sub. I think that should go on the list (despite there being two Rythmiks on the list already). Thanks for all the great sub reviews btw.


----------



## Florianderton (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I would love to see the results of the Adam Sub 2100 being tested. Is there a chance you could test this one? I find so little information about this sub, why?

Florian


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The reason information is so sparse is probably due to the fact ADAM makes equipment primarily for studios, which generally don't get the review exposure that everything else does. I did evaluate the Bag End ID-18 Pro, another company that predominately caters to studios, so it's not unprecedented for us to look at equipment outside of the HT and 2 channel markets. That thought notwithstanding...

My guess is they wouldn't be too amenable even if I requested one to review. They specifically state _"ADAM has developed the unique Sub2100 subwoofer for the special requirements of large control rooms and studios"_, indicating to me this product was only designed for studio work, an area we don't have significant experience with I'm afraid.


----------



## Florianderton (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi,

thank you for your detailed answer! - I feel sad to hear that you dont test studio subwoofers as I come from this field and I would be interested in a lot of subs there/ measurements of those subs. I would like to know also how good studio subs are after all, or if there is a lot of crab...

Thank you,

Florian


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I would love to evaluate another studio-class sub, but I don't suspect the manufacturers would be too keen on the idea given this forums HT focus. To be perfectly honest, I found the Bag End to be one of the best sounding subwoofers I've ever heard. The only thing it lacked was output, which was low for something with an 18" driver. Detail, precession, response, were all excellent.


----------



## ss_blake (Oct 3, 2014)

Are new subwoofer tests still happening on this forum? I note JL Audio Fathom F113 was requested on the first post of this thread (4 years ago!), but has not been tested. 

PS - I see Ilkka tested the F113 (older v1) back in 2007, but all the attachment /graphs do not load on any of my browsers (nor do they for any other Ilkka sub test) ?? Are the Ilkaa archives all dead now?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The "SubZone" is no longer active, but Jim Wilson is still reviewing subs. Just look under the review section: Speakers/Subwoofers and you'll see his write-ups.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

ss_blake said:


> Are new subwoofer tests still happening on this forum? I note JL Audio Fathom F113 was requested on the first post of this thread (4 years ago!), but has not been tested.
> 
> PS - I see Ilkka tested the F113 (older v1) back in 2007, but all the attachment /graphs do not load on any of my browsers (nor do they for any other Ilkka sub test) ?? Are the Ilkaa archives all dead now?


Subwoofer testing is indeed still happening, and on a pretty regular basis as well.

The JL Audio E112 was tested when it first came out, but we haven't gotten anything from the F series line. That's dictated by the manufacturer though, not us; rarely will a company want an older product reviewed because it already has exposure, and it's been a while since the F series has been updated. With few exceptions they want their newer products tested.

I'm seeing the same thing you are with regards to Ilkaa's tests. The forum was converted to different software a few months ago, after HTS was purchased by another company, and a few things like that broke in the process. I'll alert the new owners and see if there's anything that can be done.

For a complete list of past reviews you can use this link. Everything should be there.


----------



## ss_blake (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks. Hopefully with the Fathom F113v2 released this year we will see some objective acoustic testing. I understand that the big commercial players may feel threatened by Internet Direct onslaught, but come on, at least submit your products for full review !!

I hope Ilkaa reviews are resurrected from the dead. There's a treasure trove of info there and it's a shame noon is accessible. I wonder if Ilkaa is still around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

ss_blake said:


> I hope Ilkaa reviews are resurrected from the dead. There's a treasure trove of info there and it's a shame noon is accessible. I wonder if Ilkaa is still around


Ilkaa provided an invaluable service and his assessments were well regarded, so much so that Genelec hired him. I don't know if he's still there because he doesn't frequent any of the forums I do, so I lost touch with his work.


----------



## ss_blake (Oct 3, 2014)

Is HTS admin aware of the missing links for the archived sub reviews? Not sure who to contact.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

ss_blake said:


> Is HTS admin aware of the missing links for the archived sub reviews? Not sure who to contact.


Yes, I informed them. No word yet about possible resolution though.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

It appears to be fixed now. Try it at let me know.


----------



## ss_blake (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes attachments working good (except on this tapatalk app, but no big deal). Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

